# How long does it take a Boveda pack to actually start working?



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

I am trying to check how off my Xikar PuroTemp Hygrometers, I have had it in a bag with a fresh Boveda 72% for about three hours. It is currently reading 69%. Should I wait it out a little longer?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

CigarScotty said:


> I am trying to check how off my Xikar PuroTemp Hygrometers, I have had it in a bag with a fresh Boveda 72% for about three hours. It is currently reading 69%. Should I wait it out a little longer?


Keep it in the bag for 24 hours

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Keep it in the bag for 24 hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Bingo.
.
I even try to calibrate mine through (in) the bag.


----------

